# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  translation help please

## Lt. Columbo

hey, i got this message but my spanish is  a bit rusty. could somebody translate please (either in russian or english) gracias! 
FELIZ CUMPLEAСOS A TI, QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZ, FELIZ CUMNPLEAСOS DANICITO, QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZ, NO SE QUE EDAD TIENES,PERO TE ESTAS PONIENDO VIEJITO  ::  Y NO SE VALE CUBRIR CANAS CON TINTES NI DISIMULAR LAS ARRUGAS CON CIRUGIAS  ::  (SI NO ES SECRETO CUANTOS AСOTES CUMPLES?????)BUENO, ESPERO QUE ALCANCES TODAS TUS METAS, QUE SIEMPRE ESTES LLENO DE SALUD, RODEADO DE AMOR, DINERO, Y QUE TENGAS TIEMPO PARA GASTARLO  ::  UN BESOTE Y UN ABARZOTE, FELIZ CUMPLE  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> FELIZ CUMPLEAСOS A TI, QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZ, FELIZ CUMNPLEAСOS DANICITO, QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZ, NO SE QUE EDAD TIENES,PERO TE ESTAS PONIENDO VIEJITO  Y NO SE VALE CUBRIR CANAS CON TINTES NI DISIMULAR LAS ARRUGAS CON CIRUGIAS  (SI NO ES SECRETO CUANTOS AСOTES CUMPLES?????)BUENO, ESPERO QUE ALCANCES TODAS TUS METAS, QUE SIEMPRE ESTES LLENO DE SALUD, RODEADO DE AMOR, DINERO, Y QUE TENGAS TIEMPO PARA GASTARLO  UN BESOTE Y UN ABARZOTE, FELIZ CUMPLE

 I plugged this into my on-line translator and this is what I got. 
HAPPY birthday TO YOU, have a great birthday
HAPPY birthday little Danny, have a great birthday
I don't know what age you are, BUT YOU are getting a little OLD 
AND it is not WORTH TO COVER GRAY WITH COLORS 
nor to DISSEMBLE THE WRINKLES WITH CIRUGIAS 
(IF IS NOT SECRET how old are you? ????)
Well, I hope THAT you REACH ALL YOUR GOALS, 
THAT ALWAYS BE FULL OF HEALTH, SURROUNDED BY LOVE, 
MONEY, AND THAT HAVE TIME to spend it) a kiss and a hug, 
HAPPY Birthday

----------


## Lt. Columbo

thanks for the response. that seems like an okay translator you got there   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> thanks for the response. that seems like an okay translator you got there

 Actually, the words in CAPS were translated by the translator, the words in lowercase were the words I had to muddle around with. 
birthday = cumpleanos (with a little ~ over the n)
years = anos (with a little ~ over the n) 
For some reason the "~n" get changed to a "c"

----------


## monichka

I believe a better translation for some of the sentences in CAPS in the text would go like: 
"...don

----------

8888888888888888  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载  铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声三星手机铃声下载 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声   诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声

----------

